# First Post



## autofresh

Hello all me taffys!!!!
Im from Monmouth anyone near? Monmouth is near Newport.


----------



## giarc

yes bud im in monmouth too! where abouts are you?


----------



## autofresh

Dont lie ???
Really ???


----------



## giarc

yer i live near caldicot!


----------



## autofresh

That's not monmouth then 
Im actualy in Monmouth!


----------



## giarc

well yes my county is montmouthshire. but your about 20 mins away!


----------



## Triple Trouble

Llantrisant lad here.


----------



## autofresh

Hey Hey boys get your cars out then.


----------



## Sri stu

abergavenny boy here


----------



## autofresh

Only down the road then  Im always in aber delivering tyres to lanes and to ray hockeys on the way.


----------



## giarc

was up in aber last week , in a place called the hill?


----------



## autofresh

dunno tht place


----------



## PhilW

Rhondda for me.


----------



## jimmycupra

Near Barry


----------



## Alex L

I used to live in Pant, in Merthyr Tydfill

People used to cross the road past our house cos we were English 

Used to be right on the doorstep of the Brecon Beacons, used to have great fun getting lost in the school holidays


----------



## autofresh

hehe haha im on the border of england and wales our town used to be an english town but got changed to wales:0. Theres like 2 borders in our town. The river wye and this other one


----------



## chriz1

hey guys im new around here and just want to know if there are any good valeteres in south wales near llanelli area or anywhere close by ive just bought a new black leon cupra r and there are a few swirl marks and light scratches visible in the sunlight so need someone wit a pc that knows what im trying to acheive and get rid of them.
Any help much appreciated Thanks


----------



## giarc

im in south wales bud, bit to far for you though i think near newport


----------



## BENJY

hey 
swansea boy here!


----------



## giarc

hey mate, went to uni in swansea dont fancy driving around when half the beach blows onto the road!


----------



## vauxman2002

carmarthenshire here lol cymru am byth


----------



## W3LSH

new here  

i'm near newport


----------



## mikedov

I’m from Blackwood so not a million miles away from Newport :wave:


----------



## giarc

cool some newport folk


----------



## chriz1

Carmarthen i am lads


----------



## waplord

Camarthenshire too here!


----------



## paulhdi

carmarthenshire. just outside ammanford.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

carmarthen crew i see , jack me , paul you any good with a pc


----------



## waplord

paulhdi said:


> carmarthenshire. just outside ammanford.


not very far from me at all, im in Maesybont near crosshands


----------



## paulhdi

peter,
had it a while. I'm ok with it. you got one yet?

very local then, waplord.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

hi paul , payed for it yesterday , dont know how long it will take to arrive .
would you be so kind as to show me how to use it :buffer:


----------



## paulhdi

mine took 3 days from autopia to here, but parcel force played the fools and kept it for a day before letting me know i had to pay duty!

no probs, mate. let me know when you get it. Im away for the weekend. you got any pads etc for it?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

im not sure what is in the kit exactly , but i ordered two sfx white , and two sfx yellow , how much did you have to pay on top


----------



## paulhdi

i think it was about £20. Was year and a half ago now. Most people dont get hit, its just that I have on all my big orders. May just be my luck lol


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

fingers crossed then


----------



## paulhdi

you probably wont get hit, peter. Most people dont get hit from what i remember. just seems to be me on the big orders im waiting for! lol


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

what you got coming paul lots of nice goodies


----------



## paulhdi

sorry, worded that wrongly. Every time I've had a big order come from the states, its been caught by parcel force.

first was the pc and all the pads etc.
then was a big supply of AIO/Wolfgang/pads/cloths/UPP/VM


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

hi paul , fancy giving me some tuition , some git keyed my car , dont know if it will polish out


----------



## paulhdi

yeah, when you free?

have you tried the fingernail test? If you can feel it, then not a great deal of hope. I had one about a yr ago on the dark blue car. was no need for the test though, as they pushed so hard they put a dent in the panel.

Paul


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

nah , i think its foooked, took it to a garage today , he said it needs repainting .
there are a few bits and bobs need doing , pc still not arrived , ill pm you , im still going to need tuition .
thanks peter


----------



## paulhdi

no probs mate, pm me when it comes.

have you checked with autopia using the tracking thingy? mine showed it had been delivered, but those lovely people at parcel force had it.

where is the mark, and what size? colour paint?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

it came today paul, the mark is on the side from the door back paint is silver


----------



## paulhdi

cool, glad it got to you safely and without extra duty I hope.

Let me know when you have an hour or 2 free.

I did a few touch up's on my fathers car, but thats a single stage white.

How much do the garage want for a repaint? you not tempted to have a go yourself to try and touch them up?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

to blow in the front bumper , the scratch , and all the rear bumper £250


----------



## paulhdi

ouch!

i'm usually free in the mornings if thats any good for you.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

have you got a number i can contact you


----------



## paulhdi

yeah, of course. Pm sent


----------

